# new



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, my name is annie, im new. im not really sure what else to type. i currently live in san francisco. everyday gets alittle but worse. i dont even remember what being me felt like. i dont remember what feeling connected to anything is like. i feel like im floating away. i want it to go away but dont know how. i guess thats all for now. so hi.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Im eighteen ive had both for nearly six years now, i have agoraphobia and extreme social anxiety so i imagine thats how. and thanks


----------

